
Daniel Kahneman says most people don't really want to be happy - rosstex
https://qz.com/1503207/a-nobel-prize-winning-psychologist-defines-happiness-versus-satisfaction
======
milkytron
Clickbaity title. The point is that although people do want to be happy, they
prioritize long term satisfaction with memorable experiences and the evidence
of those experiences.

~~~
rosstex
What I'd like to know is which those at the end of their lives prefer.

------
electric_muse
In contrast to the other comments, I actually found this to be a good read,
especially going into 2019.

I’ve always wondered why I don’t care as much for vacations as others seem to.
This was especially apparent in business school. I spent spring break working
on my business while most of my classmates traveled.

Based on this read and a little reflection, it might be that I care more about
satisfaction than happiness. And that’s good to understand.

------
staticautomatic
There's really nothing new here.

~~~
woodandsteel
It may not be new to you, but I bet it is to a lot of people.

